# Webcomic: Porcelain



## Gills (Aug 2, 2016)

This is my webcomic I've been working on for a long time. I'm a really slow artist so there's only one chapter up at the moment but I hope it looks good to some of you!
It's set in a burlesque club during a time where mix-breeds (human/animal) are becoming more common than not. It will become violent! Steamy! Dramatic! ...Eventually ^^; Take a peek if you like!

I update the Tumblr as soon as pages are finished.
I update the Tapastic as soon as 5 pages are done.
I update the SmackJeeves as soon as a chapter is finalized.

Here's a couple sneak peeks!


----------

